
How Dropbox Onboards New Users - artsandsci
https://www.useronboard.com/how-dropbox-onboards-new-users/
======
samuelhulick
Thank you for posting this!

I'm the person who made the teardown -- if you have any thoughts, I will be
checking this thread often. :)

\--Samuel

~~~
ballenf
Every single one you've posted has been educational for me. Really helped to
internalize good design more than reading theory.

I enjoyed that you also did the Mario mobile game. I don't think too many game
designers would make half of the mistakes Nintendo did there, but it's amazing
to see so many examples of poor design in one place.

~~~
anitil
Wow! Never come across useronboard, but now I've seen it I can't believe I
went so long without it. For someone lacking experience in UI/UX this is
fantastic.

~~~
samuelhulick
Welcome to the club!

------
redbergy
Really like the analysis. Thanks for posting.

Regarding usability of your own site, I'd suggest not eating up the history of
the user's web browser for every "next slide click" [0]. I was really annoyed
trying to get back to HN to the comments section.

[0] [https://imgur.com/a/Jk29A](https://imgur.com/a/Jk29A)

~~~
samuelhulick
Hm, it definitely isn't supposed to work that way -- could you share OS &
browser so I can replicate? I can't get it to happen on OS X / any browser.

------
sova
Yeah this is a really great UX/UI analysis. I like the cheeky comments, too.
Very good teaching tool. I admire your review process and positivity all in
all.

~~~
samuelhulick
That's awesome to hear -- thank you for taking the time to say so.

~~~
sova
No problem! It's important to appreciate skills in others you wish you had. If
you've never read Scott McCloud's "Understanding Comics" I think you would
love it. He talks about the "Infinite Canvas" which is (to me) a loose
metaphor for screens. If I taught UX/UI and Logo Design at an Art School, it
would be one of the first books to throw at my students.

~~~
samuelhulick
Totally agreed on every count! That was (and is) a highly-influential book for
my perspective on UI.

------
DrScump
Does anybody know why the new Dropbox app on Android _requires_ access to
one's Contacts and Camera, as well as In-App purchases?

